# General > Hobbies >  Spinning

## Seagull

I have been given a fleece by a friend and would like to learn how to wash and spin it.  Can anyone help?

Being a keen knitter it would be lovely to deal with the fleece and ultimately knit a garment out of something that I have prepared.

Seagull

----------


## lady penelope

Cut all the manky bits off, put some fleece in the washing machine, on a wool wash in a tied pillow case. Allow fleece to dry without heat, an outhouse or shed is good.
Some people like dying the wool, vegetable dyes are fun, but if it's your first time the carding and spinning techniques are best learnt first.
When it is dry you will need to card it too make it smooth and tidy.
You can now spin it for wool. 
Good luck with this, it is trial and error :Wink:

----------


## Seagull

Lady Penelope

Thank you for your reply and comments re fleece.  Do you know of anyone who could teach me preparation and spinning?

Seagull

----------


## Margaret M.

I don't think you want my help -- I thought you were wanting to learn how to use the washing machine/spin cycle.  I must go lie down or is that lay down?            ::

----------

